# Advice for legal aspects of land buying in spain.



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Hi Im processing payment for cheap land in Xerta, close to the beach/barcelona and looking to use the land as a place to grow food, some cabin/tipi/sustainable low impact structures and host eco tourism or retreats from time to time, and maybe have a swimming pool or pond. Looking to just introduce myself and seek advice when it comes to legalities.

I have to agree to an engagement, then after a certain amount, I think I pay some deposit, some maybe half the cost then get a notary to do some legal things, am unsure on this whole process, any advice appreciated.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinan23 said:


> Hi Im processing payment for cheap land in Xerta, close to the beach/barcelona and looking to use the land as a place to grow food, some cabin/tipi/sustainable low impact structures and host eco tourism or retreats from time to time, and maybe have a swimming pool or pond. Looking to just introduce myself and seek advice when it comes to legalities.


Is the land classified as urban or rustic? That will determine what you may or may not be allowed to do with it. If rustic, for example, you would probably not be allowed to build or connect to basic services.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Sinan. Welcome to the forum. Here's an interesting article on buying rural land in Spain that may be of help:

Buying rural land in Spain: Planning and development issues - Spanish Property Insight


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Hi Im processing payment for cheap land in Xerta, close to the beach/barcelona and looking to use the land as a place to grow food, some cabin/tipi/sustainable low impact structures and host eco tourism or retreats from time to time, and maybe have a swimming pool or pond. Looking to just introduce myself and seek advice when it comes to legalities.
> 
> I have to agree to an engagement, then after a certain amount, I think I pay some deposit, some maybe half the cost then get a notary to do some legal things, am unsure on this whole process, any advice appreciated.


I would say that you should make sure that you can use the land for what you plan before buying it.

Can you build a pool?

Can you have a cabin on the land?

Can you get a tourist licence for guests?


It's nothing like trying to do the same in UK!


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Madliz said:


> Is the land classified as urban or rustic? That will determine what you may or may not be allowed to do with it. If rustic, for example, you would probably not be allowed to build or connect to basic services.


Hi there its rustic, rural land but they say you can build a cabin there, which is what Im interested in doing anyways





Theyve told me I can put a cabin there

the property is on thinkspain.com

They say that I can put a cabin or wooden house or mobile home there, and it says similar with other properties, is there a way to make sure that this is not just empty promises?


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

snikpoh said:


> I would say that you should make sure that you can use the land for what you plan before buying it.
> 
> Can you build a pool?
> 
> ...


Hi there, I just know that the second one seems ok, and the first seemed ok, Im going to get a reclarification of that, the third, I might not bother to ask yet, because the land could be less touristy and id work around that.. Is there a way to make sure its not empty promises?


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Sinan. Welcome to the forum. Here's an interesting article on buying rural land in Spain that may be of help:


Thanks I have read that and will look into getting a lawyer is it neccessary to get a spanish or will an english lawyer be ok?


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Sinan23 said:


> Hi there its rustic, rural land but they say you can build a cabin there, which is what Im interested in doing anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone can say what they want. I would suggest that paying a lawyer could save you money and heartache in the long run.

With rustic land, you may not be able to connect basic services, may not get permission to construct, may not be allowed to run a business. I would find out more before parting with any money.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sinan23 said:


> Hi there its rustic, rural land but they say you can build a cabin there, which is what Im interested in doing anyways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always be doubtful about what agents tell you. They are interested in only one thing their commission on selling the property. If it is "Undeveloped" (I see there are two cheap plots on that website) you have to ask why? Why has it not been sold? why has it not been taken over/bought by a neighbour to enhance his own plot? I see there is another plot with orange trees at about 4 times the price which still seems cheap. So why is your plot undeveloped not in any agricultural use and so cheap? Maybe there is no access to water (that is a common one). Buyer beware.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

A really great site for legal advice on many matters is Abaco. Here is an article on buying property in Spain:

Advice on buying property in Spain | Ábaco Advisers

There's a link at the bottom of the page to a free handbook on buying property in Spain:

The Ultimate Guide to Buying a Property in Spain | Ábaco Advisers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Thanks I have read that and will look into getting a lawyer is it neccessary to get a spanish or will an english lawyer be ok?


I'd say Spanish, unless you can find a lawyer who fully understands the various rules and permissions required in Spain - in particular the part of Spain that this land is in. The rules in Spain are nothing like they are in England. Also if you are wanting to grow things, you may need permits to be able to remove/sell/give the produce away, if you are indeed allowed or able to do any of the things you wish to do???

Jo xxx


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Perhaps it would be better to check the legalities before you buy the land.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Excellent advice from everyone. I like you all but too many to click


----------



## olivefarmer (Oct 16, 2012)

seems like a great idea but in my experience if land nearby is being used and is productive then you have to ask questions as to why the plot in question isn't. In my experience the Spanish are very adept at squeezing the last drop out of their land. Might be better to spend a bit more on a rundown operation but with the things you want in existence. Be very careful on water. Claims that a well produces endless water for example.

As an aside, My brother bought some land in England and was puzzled about one part that was less productive. An old lag then told him that is _where the cars are buried _. Sure enough a previous owner had just buried old rusted cars.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

olivefarmer said:


> seems like a great idea but in my experience if land nearby is being used and is productive then you have to ask questions as to why the plot in question isn't. In my experience the Spanish are very adept at squeezing the last drop out of their land. Might be better to spend a bit more on a rundown operation but with the things you want in existence. Be very careful on water. Claims that a well produces endless water for example.
> 
> As an aside, My brother bought some land in England and was puzzled about one part that was less productive. An old lag then told him that is _where the cars are buried _. Sure enough a previous owner had just buried old rusted cars.


In Spain, it might well be bodies, human ones from the Civil War (or from the plague.)


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Ok thanks guys, I get that I need to check for things like- bodies, water, permits for business etc etc, anyone got any clue how much a lawyer in barcelona might ask for a check on these kind of things? I am looking to put a deposit down next soon and then go and check, so far the guy seems perfectly willing to make me come and check before buying..but yeh 100 euros, 200 euros does that sound reasonable for lawyers costs?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Ok thanks guys, I get that I need to check for things like- bodies, water, permits for business etc etc, anyone got any clue how much a lawyer in barcelona might ask for a check on these kind of things? I am looking to put a deposit down next soon and then go and check, so far the guy seems perfectly willing to make me come and check before buying..but yeh 100 euros, 200 euros does that sound reasonable for lawyers costs?


For an initial check, yes. Also check the IBI (cadastral) to see it's been paid etc.

Personally, I wouldn't put ANY money down until you've done some basic checks.


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks what do you mean by initial check, does that mean that their would be more checks required?

and how might I check the IBI is there some kind of website or phone number to do that?

Thanks


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Thanks what do you mean by initial check, does that mean that their would be more checks required?
> 
> and how might I check the IBI is there some kind of website or phone number to do that?
> 
> Thanks


You need to know more about land, laws, permissions...... etc in Spain before you take this on. Its very different. Have a look through the forum and you will get ideas. These may help;

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-rural-land.html?highlight=rules+buying+land

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...uthern-spain.html?highlight=rules+buying+land

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/274217-residencia-questions.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-regulations.html?highlight=rules+buying+land


Jo xxx


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

AllHeart said:


> A really great site for legal advice on many matters is Abaco. Here is an article on buying property in Spain:
> 
> Advice on buying property in Spain | Ábaco Advisers
> 
> ...


Thanks that guidebook was on the thinkspain website...maybe I can visit next week or something...


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Is it really neccessary to prove a 600 euro a month income, I dont have that much income.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Is it really neccessary to prove a 600 euro a month income, I dont have that much income.


Yes and you would have to have healthcare. Although the other alternative is that you go "autonomo"/self employed, but you have to pay for that too - regardless of income. Sadly, if you're doing this to make money.................hhhmmm, very unlikely I'm afraid

Jo xxx


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sinan23 said:


> Well the reason I want to buy is because Im poor, Im an artist and Im trying to make money in various ways and the idea of a 9-5 job that barely pays the rent is just not for me (to put it nicely) I see property for 5000 euros and think I could pay that now, or next year. I am getting a small loan from the government to use my house to grow flowers, plants to sell to people, but damn this is kind of annoying, I have to prove my income and everything..


Unfortunately, everything in this world has a cost - sometimes it is an upfront cost like paying for a sunbed to lie out tanning oneself every day, in other cases it is the hidden cost such as getting skin cancer from too great an exposure to UV radiation.

If you want to grow and sell flowers you will have to register as self-employed and pay your social security (250€ per month but with some reduction in the early months plus income tax) and you may also need permits and licences (for fertilizers, weed-killers, etc). The plus point is that being self-employed and paying into the system will cover your for health-care and maybe the income requirement - NOTE I'm not sure about this latter part.


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

baldilocks said:


> Unfortunately, everything in this world has a cost - sometimes it is an upfront cost like paying for a sunbed to lie out tanning oneself every day, in other cases it is the hidden cost such as getting skin cancer from too great an exposure to UV radiation.
> 
> If you want to grow and sell flowers you will have to register as self-employed and pay your social security (250€ per month but with some reduction in the early months plus income tax) and you may also need permits and licences (for fertilizers, weed-killers, etc). The plus point is that being self-employed and paying into the system will cover your for health-care and maybe the income requirement - NOTE I'm not sure about this latter part.


Thanks I meant in the UK for a year at least I can use the house I live in to buy towers, greenhouses and grow food...then make some money to buy land, I could pay slowly over time without the food growing but it would be slower.

But I may have to consider solutions to this issue..registering as self employed may not be too much of a burden considering other things, may try and consider all options.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Thanks I meant in the UK for a year at least I can use the house I live in to buy towers, greenhouses and grow food...then make some money to buy land, I could pay slowly over time without the food growing but it would be slower.
> 
> But I may have to consider solutions to this issue..registering as self employed may not be too much of a burden considering other things, may try and consider all options.


So are you saying that you are going to grow things on the land in Spain??? If so you need to make sure that the land is suitable, has water and has the correct permissions. You also have to make sure that you would be allowed to sell it, transport it.....?? 

Just remember that if this land was useful to anyone, then it would have already been snapped up and wouldnt be going cheap

Jo xxx


----------



## Sinan23 (Mar 5, 2016)

Well as I mentioned before I see things from a perspective of "great hope and believing in dreams" so that second quote when applied to many situations, doesnt really make sense to me.

Lack of water may be an issue, but there are ways to overcome that, Im sure, getting water imported in from time to time, getting compost, since Im looking for sustainable solutions, this doesnt seem too unreasonable.

Well what I meant was at the moment, I can afford to spend money to buy this land, and renovate it, but I live in the UK, and growing food in my garden was a way to consider helping to finance the move, and building a cabin on the land etc, In england, the government can give a loan to people on jobseekers, and I can grow a few thousand flowers, plants, mushrooms in my garden/house, from using tower plants etc, In spain, I havent thought of how to create an income but that might not seem so difficult..

Maybe it will require research, this is seeming more challenging than I thought, but possibly a solution, I am keeping my mind open a little


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sinan23 said:


> Well as I mentioned before I see things from a perspective of "great hope and believing in dreams" so that second quote when applied to many situations, doesnt really make sense to me.
> 
> Lack of water may be an issue, but there are ways to overcome that, Im sure, getting water imported in from time to time, getting compost, since Im looking for sustainable solutions, this doesnt seem too unreasonable.
> 
> ...


Water isnt that easy to shift or get hold of if you havent got a supply in Spain - and due to the arid summer heat, you'll need more than a few buckets several times a day - if you have no mains water, then you may well have to rely on lorries, which are expensive! Would you be allowed to grow and sell there? would you be allowed to have a dwelling on the land without any utilities?

Yes, alot more research is needed and a real understanding of how things work in Spain ...... do I dare mention the Brexit thing thats lurking :tape: 


Jo xxx


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> View attachment 59482


We all have them - the thing is to ensure that your pipes are connected to a reliable source.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Sinan, have you ever done any farming? We had a huge hobby farm on our land growing up, so I know it's very difficult work - both physically and mentally. The complications of buying land are the least of your worries. 



baldilocks said:


> We all have them - the thing is to ensure that your pipes are connected to a reliable source.


If they're connected to a reliable source, they're not pipe dreams.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Added to all these other problems, the climate can be extremely harsh. You will possibly face endless 40ºC days, the need to bring in tankers of water, no electricity connected, no certainty as to the lay of the land or its fertility, plus all manner of bureaucracy that, even when you speak the language fluently, is sometimes beyond comprehension. 

We who live here find the idea alarming, but, yes, by all means follow your dream, if you think it will all work out.


----------

